# ON the fiddle



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Did any one watch 'On the Fiddle' last night? I didn't see all of it as dh was watching BB so was just flicking over in the ad breaks and the bits i did see made my blood boil. One couple were claiming as 2 single parents, she had a council flat that she also received housing benefit for and was subletting this flat so had more cash from that then she was working full time too, he was claiming as single parent and working full time and lived in a £350,000 house had a brand new Audi and a BMW and had been claiming like this for 9 years she had been claiming as a single parent for so many years too (cant remember now if it was 4 or 7) and all the time they had been living together  and living a life of luxury.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

It's not like they were average earners just trying to get a little more either. They were already very well off!


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

One thing to bear in mind is the Social, monitors stories like these, and takes appropriate action, once they know.

Lorna(who didn't watch the program)


----------

